# Plans for a homemade bow Vise?



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

there are several here in the DIY section. some are made from fancy carpenters vises and some are simple articulating ball with a bolt for the riser (stab connection)

here are some threads to check out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1722206
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1583704
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481430
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1477212
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1414231
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416851
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=889146


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Drawing and some pics of mine.

Kev


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

buy a screw on u shaped storage hook and screw it into the side of your work bench.


----------

